# Solved: 2 pc internet fast, 1 laptop internet slow, WHY???



## drtypntyz (May 20, 2009)

i have two pcs and ps3 now a new laptop and my laptop internet is soo slow. the desktop pcs internet is just fine but the laptop browsing and downloading time is really slow...

updated drivers for the wireless ether card and still slow

1st pc is amd x64 dc 2.6 gig, nvidia 1 gig vid card, 500gig HD, 4 gig ram wired internet card
2nd is the laptop refirb i just bought, the one giving me problems with the slow internet connection. 
1.4gig, 512 ram, 40gigHD wireless internet card

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 22ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 64ms, Average = 58ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BULLDOGS <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
BULLDOGS <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bulldogs
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-A6-74-C6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2009 4:16:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 27, 2009 4:16:00 PM

*thats the new computer that works fine.

\this is the laptop, this one is SLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\IBM>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 24ms, Average = 23ms

C:\Documents and Settings\IBM>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 64ms, Average = 62ms

C:\Documents and Settings\IBM>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CHUB <00> UNIQUE Registered
CHUB <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\IBM>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chub
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-1B-DC-04-26
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2009 4:11:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 27, 2009 4:11:32 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\IBM>*

here is the hijack log
*
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:14:24 PM, on 5/20/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\setup\avast.setup
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.wisecleaner.com/[email protected]
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: DAPIELoader Class - {FF6C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAPIEL~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpeedBitVideoAccelerator] C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\VideoAccelerator.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\progra~1\speedb~1\sblsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\progra~1\speedb~1\sblsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\progra~1\speedb~1\sblsp.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VideoAcceleratorService - Speedbit Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe

--
End of file - 4431 bytes

* 
you can see the difference

what can i do???*


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

> wireless internet card


There's your answer; a wireless connection is always going to be slower than a wired one (at least at the time of writing this). In addition, there may be some interference with your wireless connection; try changing the channel that your router broadcasts on and see if this makes a difference.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## drtypntyz (May 20, 2009)

im using all wired connections, so changing the channel does me no good, thats only for wireless.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

> updated drivers for the wireless ether card and still slow


???

If you're using all wired connections, then have you tried swapping the cables? Other than that I'm out of ideas.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## DAGATH (Apr 26, 2009)

i hav the exact same problem, and further more i do not believe that is is caused by the fact that the wireless internet card is always gona be slower. 

For instance, i have moved form ireland to spain a couple of months ago. 
In ireland i had a 3m down 1 m up internet connection and ran a PC an laptop from this connection. My speed test from the wireless laptop were consistantly 2.5m and a little higher from the PC as expected. 

Now i am in spain, and i have an issue with this Zyxel Router from Telefonica. I have a 6m down 1m up connection and from the PC i get 5.5m down but on the laptop just 2.2! 

this problem has persisted to the point where i ordered a new and better router &#8364;60 from telefonica. The problem remains. as i have said, in ireland i had vertually the same down speed from a wired connection and now i have this problem in spain. 

So as for the original poster does anyone know a solution to this problem. im sure at this stage that it is not something that is all that hard to fix. just a little beyond my knowledge base. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are having dropped packet with that machine, I'd be looking for something on the machine that's interferring.

Did you try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that helps? It would be interesting to see if that changes the slow access.


----------



## DAGATH (Apr 26, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> You are having dropped packet with that machine, I'd be looking for something on the machine that's interferring.
> 
> Did you try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that helps? It would be interesting to see if that changes the slow access.


There is a new install of XPpro on the machine and also Ubuntu, the problem is the same in Ubuntu, i am gona reboot in Safe mode now and i will post in the next 15 mins with results from that.

Tnx for the suggestion.


----------



## DAGATH (Apr 26, 2009)

Well john im speaking to you now from safe mode unfortunately the problem remains. im starting to think that there is some sort of issue with the wireless card in the laptop tho i cant see how as i have used it on other networks and all is ok.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you done the standard suite of router fixes?

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

drtypntyz,

I am confused. You keep talking about a wireless card, but say the connections are all wired. 
The ipconfig /all for the problem computer shows a working ethernet connection using an Intel Pro 100 VE, but has no listing for a wireless connection.


----------



## drtypntyz (May 20, 2009)

i didnt have a wireless router. It was the router. wierd. i had a really old wired router and after all troubleshooting i bought a wireless router and everything fine. Now i move onto another issue. thanks to you all for your input. i hope my next issue gets solved real quick.


----------

